# Help with trees...poisonous or no?



## montanadolphin (Jun 18, 2013)

I would appreciate some verification on the following trees...I need to know what is ok and what is not for my 5 week old babies to eat. Could someone help please? These trees are on the perimeter of my yard (which is surrounded by woods) or found IN my yard. Please let me know!!

Chestnut Oak
Empress Tree (they have pretty purple bell like flowers and really big leaves)
Tree-of-Heaven (I call them stinky sumacs cuz they look like sumac and the leaves stink if you break a stem of leaves off.)
Willow Tree
Sassafras
Tulip Poplar
Yellow Poplar
Virginia Pine
Dogwood
Maple-leaved Viburnum (Viburnum acerifolium)
Wild Persimmon
Black Gum
Tatarian Honeysuckle...it's a bush (Lonicera tatarica)
Red Oak
Black Oak
Maple (I don't know what kind)
Pin leaf Japanese Maple 

Not trees but...
Wild grape vines
Planted grape vines
Asparagus (from my garden...it has spread to outside the garden, so there are seedlings everywhere)
Forsythia
Greenbriar


I know it's a long list, but I am scared to let the babies eat anything in case it's bad for them.
Thank you very much!!!!!


----------



## Lydia_the_goat (Jun 16, 2013)

This may help you. Its not perfect but it helped me!

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/poisonousplants.htm


----------



## montanadolphin (Jun 18, 2013)

Lydia_the_goat said:


> This may help you. Its not perfect but it helped me!
> 
> http://fiascofarm.com/goats/poisonousplants.htm


I've seen this list, but there are items on it that say not poisonous, but it's on other lists as poisonous

Here's a link: http://kinne.net/poi-list.htm

That's why I posted here so someone who has experience with goats and these specific trees and plants could tell me yes or no on them.


----------

